# Pressemeldung: Aqua-Fisch 2013 in Friedrichshafen



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2013)

Pressemeldung


*Internationale Messe für Angeln, Fliegenfischen und Aquaristik setzt auf  Neukonzeption​**Schaubecken zum Fisch des Jahres 
Expertentipps in drei Vortragsforen​*
*Starke Fangquote für die Aqua-Fisch 2013​*
Friedrichshafen – *Schönheitschirurg Werner Mang, TV-Moderator Markus Lanz, Fußballstürmer Miroslav Klose, Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin und sogar Prinz Charles – sie alle haben sich dem Hobby Angeln verschrieben. Die Begeisterung für das Duell von Mensch und Fisch teilen sie sich allein in Deutschland mit mehr als drei Millionen Anglern (Quelle: Deutscher Anglerverband). *

Auch zur 22. Auflage der Internationalen Messe Aqua-Fisch in Friedrichshafen können Angelfans, Fliegenfischer und Aquarianer vom 8. bis 10. März 2013 die bunte Welt der Fische erleben.  

15 000 Quadratmeter nimmt die Ausstellungsfläche der Aqua-Fisch 2013 ein, erstmals belegt sie dafür das Messegelände Ost. Die Halle A7 steht ganz im Zeichen der Angelfreunde und die Halle B5 richtet sich an die Fans der Aquaristik. 

Im dazwischen liegenden Foyer Ost sind das Fliegenfischen und zahlreiche Mitmachaktionen dominierende Themen. Das neue Hallenkonzept entspricht dem Wunsch der Aussteller und die Besucher profitieren von optimierten und kurzen Laufwegen.
Rund 160 Aussteller aus neun Nationen präsentieren am Bodensee die neuen Trends der drei Branchen Aquaristik, Fliegenfischen und Angeln. 

Ob Jagd auf Großfische wie Wels, Hecht und Zander oder das Friedfisch-Angeln auf Karpfen und Barben – wer sich über neue Ruten, Rollen oder Köder informieren will, findet zur Aqua-Fisch alles, was man für das Hobby braucht. 

Das Ausrüstungsangebot der Experten reicht darüber hinaus von Echoloten über GPS-Geräte bis hin zu Booten. Auch die Aquarianer genießen in Friedrichshafen den Einblick in die bunte Flora und Fauna der heimischen und fernen Unterwasserwelt. 

„Die Aqua-Fisch ist bekannt dafür, den Fischfans aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz eine umfangreiche Einkaufsplattform zu bieten, die von einem exzellenten Show- und Vortragsprogramm umrahmt wird“, 
erklärt Messechef Klaus Wellmann. 

*Tipps aus erster Hand: Das Angelforum in Halle A7*
Experten aus der Angelwelt halten täglich Vorträge im Angelforum zu verschiedenen Angeltechniken und Reisedestinationen. 
Zu den prominenten Rednern zählen hier Robin Illner, Uli Beyer, Thorsten Ahrens, Elmar Elfers, Jens Köller und Jeco Peschutter. 
Das Vortragsprogramm der Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen informiert unter anderem über den Besatz mit Bachforellen, den Wandel der Angelfischerei im Bodensee, die Gefährdung durch heimische Flusskrebse und schildert die Bedeutung des europäischen Fischartenschutzes für die Fischerei.

*Neu im Programm: Forellen-Schaubecken und Castingsport*
In diesem Jahr engagiert sich der Landesfischereiverband (LFV) Baden-Württemberg mit seinen Mitgliedsverbänden verstärkt auf der Aqua-Fisch. Besucher können sich hier über aktuelle Branchenthemen informieren und am Forellen-Schaubecken den Fisch des Jahres 2013 begutachten. 
Die Jugendabteilung des Regionalverbands Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern vermittelt bei der Aktion „Casting-Demo“ Tipps für den erfolgreichen Weit- und Zielwurf mit der Angelschnur beziehungsweise der an der Rute befestigten Köder. 
„Wir setzen uns das Ziel, auch den Nachwuchs für den Angelsport zu begeistern und freuen uns, dass wir dazu starke Partner aus der Branche an Bord holen konnten“, 
erläutert  Projektleiterin Petra Rathgeber. 

Zur Anlaufstelle für die jungen Besucher werden auch die Aktionselemente im Foyer Ost wie Wallerholzklopfen mit Dezibel-Messung, das Ködertestbecken sowie das Kinderkino. 

Ein Malwettbewerb im Vorfeld der Messe lädt Kinder dazu ein, Bilder rund um die Themen Fische, Angeln und Aquarium anzufertigen. 

Zur Aqua-Fisch werden diese Kunstwerke in einer eigenen Ausstellung zu sehen sein und die schönsten Werke werden mit tollen Preisen ausgezeichnet. 

Kulinarische Fisch-Faszinationen gibt es im Kochstudio, bei der Gourmet-Koch Kurt Schatz täglich unterschiedliche Fischgerichte zaubert.

*Fliegenfischen in allen Facetten*
Die Begeisterung für das Fliegenfischen wird durch ein eigenes Areal mit großzügig angelegten Wasserbecken und internationalen Fly Fishing-Experten erlebbar.

Wurfdemonstrationen geben Hans Spinnler, Peter Ebert, Günter Feuerstein und Wolfgang Fabisch. 

Die hohe Kunst des Fliegenbindens in Perfektion beherrschen Theo Atanassov, Werner Steinsdorfer und Jörg Schuft. 

Zum zweiten Mal initiiert der Verband der European Fly Fishing Association (EFFA) zur Aqua-Fisch die offene Fliegenbindemeisterschaft EFFA Open. 

Der Wettbewerb wird in drei Kategorien ausgetragen: Trockenfliege (Hakengröße 12), Nymphe (Hakengröße 10), Streamer (Hakengröße 6). 

Ohne bestimmte Vorgaben kann jeder Teilnehmer pro Kategorie ein Muster, dieses jedoch in zweifacher Ausfertigung, einreichen. 
Eine Experten-Jury gibt am 10. März 2013 im Rahmen der Messe die Gewinner bekannt. Auf diese warten Medaillen, Zertifikate und viele Sachpreise. 

Weitere Informationen und Anmeldeformulare unter: http://www.effa.info/effa-open-2013.html. 

*Exoten und Klassiker für Aquarien und Terrarien *
Die Aqua-Fisch ist auch der jährliche Szene-Treff für Liebhaber der Aquarisik. Angedockt an die faszinierende Produktwelt in Halle B5 mit bunten Tieren und Pflanzen ist auch die Fischbörse des Aquarienvereins Multicolor Ailingen, das Betta Championat der Kampffischfreunde und die Informations-Plattform des Aquaristik-Forums. 

Die Aquarianer erwarten auf der Aqua-Fisch unter anderem Einblicke in die Flora und Fauna im „Unbekannten China“, den „Florida Springs“ und „Hong Kong“ von Fachmännern wie Friedrich Bitter, Chris Lukhaup und Werner Klotz. Auch die Liebhaber von Schlangen, Fröschen, Echsen oder Spinnen können sich an den drei Messetagen am Stand der Reptilienfreunde Ravensburg mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen und ganz unterschiedliche Terrarien bestaunen.


*Öffnungszeiten und Eintrittspreise*
Die Aqua-Fisch 2013 ist am Freitag, 8. März und Samstag, 9. März von 9 bis 18 Uhr und am Sonntag, 10. März von 9 bis 17 Uhr geöffnet. Die Tageskarte kostet 9,50 Euro, ermäßigt sieben Euro. Für Familien ist ein Familienticket für 25 Euro erhältlich. 
Weitere Informationen, Bilder sowie die Übersicht zum Vortragsprogramm unter: www.aqua-fisch.de


----------

